# Namecheap: $50 Twitter Ad credit



## Reece-DM (Jul 10, 2013)

Ever tried Twitter ads? 
It allows you to easily grow your presence on Twitter, target existing and potential customers by location, interests and keywords, amplify your messages and promotions, and more. Now every Namecheap customer can get $50 Twitter Ad credits! 
Isn't it what you've been looking for? Try it now!

http://www.namecheap.com/deals/partners/advertising/twitter.aspx

Popped up on facebook a few moments ago.

*Edit:*

Takes a while it would seem, but hey ho its some free credit:



> Your form has been submitted successfully! We will notify you within 5-10 business days to let you know about your account eligibility for this offer.
> See below for full offer details and terms.


Enjoy


----------



## peppr (Jul 10, 2013)

> *OFFER DETAILS & TERMS: Advertising on Twitter
> 
> Get $50 in free Twitter advertising for your small business. Use Promoted Accounts to gain more followers for your Twitter account and use Promoted Tweets to find and engage with new customers by extending the reach of your Tweets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 10, 2013)

Aww only americans can get this offer  <_<


----------

